# Hunting Truck Conversions



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

If you have been thinking about converting a truck, jeep or suv into a hunting vehicle now is the time to act. Whitetail Trucks has some time windows opening up during the month of February and can handle any project that you can dream of.

Anything from quail rigs to top drive to scissor lifts it can be done.

281-996-7000 ask for Darrin Arthur; owner.

www.whitetailtrucks.com


----------

